# Ruddy Duck Club



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get ahold of the Ruddy Duck Club or their website.

Thanks


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Steve Early.. (pintail Hunter) You can pm him on the refuge forums. He is in the know with all the south shore clubs.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I sent you a pm with contact information.


----------

